# 12 Volt Daves July 20th IASCA SQ



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

2X IASCA SQ event at Union Street Station in Pottsville July 20th.
Great venue, easy in and out with plenty of parking. 
See you guys there!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sunday, July 20, 2014 Union Street station DPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Howard is this going to be an IASCA and MECA show Like last year. I will probably only get in 1 show this year and I really like this venue.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

No MECA in the NE this year as far as I know. IASCA only according to Dave.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Not unless something changes between now and then I suppose. Would be great to get a dual organization show though if possible.


I'll be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve, I think this is your year to grab the MECA torch and run with it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Steve, I think this is your year to grab the MECA torch and run with it.


I agree! See everyone there. Don't forget to sign-in to the IASCA event. Saves time and earns you an extra CAP point!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is one I plan to make, great venue and nice drive!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Steve, I think this is your year to grab the MECA torch and run with it.



Not if I want to stay married...! :laugh:

Unless you're referring to Steve of Syracuse Customs.... then hell yeah!


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey guys. So I'm going to make it to this if it kills me or my car. It will be my first time attending an audio show and it will be cool to meet you guys and other fellow SQers. I think I would like to compete to see where I am at with my install and what not. I have a few questions.

How does it work? Do I have to register with IASCA ahead of time or is this something I can do there? 
If its my first time does that make me amateur class even though I have mids and tweeter on the a pillars and what not?
Does it matter that some of my wires are still above the carpet with bread ties holding them down and the wiring in the trunk looks like a fire hazard? I'm hoping to have and install the rest of my deadener so this question will be taken care of. But just in case lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Joenaz2003 said:


> Hey guys. So I'm going to make it to this if it kills me or my car. It will be my first time attending an audio show and it will be cool to meet you guys and other fellow SQers. I think I would like to compete to see where I am at with my install and what not. I have a few questions.
> 
> *Great man! Look forward to meeting you.*
> 
> ...


Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

BowDown said:


> Hope to see ya there!


Thanks man. I have the rule book. I still have to go through the most recent and read it again and the score sheet. I haven't read through it since last year. Something I read in the past mentioned and install log to show the judges. If this is still necessary can I do it on and iPad or something where I have all the pictures or should I print one and make an actual book. I like the iPad version cause you would be able to zoom into the pics for better detail. Just my thought.

Lol it only looks like a fire hazard. It's a speaker wire wire RCA mess back there going to the rack until I finish the deadener and know exactly where everything will be run from front to back before I cut things shorter. The power wire is secured and protected. I'll zip tie it into manageable rolls if I don't finish in time.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

See you all there with Dmac and Stephen from Syracuse Customs.

New install will be hopefully done. 

J


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SAWEEET!!! SUPER excited to see all of you


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome! Hope you can get it together.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Show is a week from Sunday! Dave always puts on a great show! Don't forget to sign into the event, will save time come game day and get you an extra CAP point.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump this up!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking forward to hanging out with everyone again. It's been a while.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I was really excited to make this, but not only did the 3sixty.3 I bought have issues, but I gotta have my gall bladder removed. If my surgery is not until after this meet, I will still make it, just won't have a playing stereo.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

GLN305 said:


> Well, I was really excited to make this, but not only did the 3sixty.3 I bought have issues, but I gotta have my gall bladder removed. If my surgery is not until after this meet, I will still make it, just won't have a playing stereo.


WHOA!!!! I hope everything is ok Glenn.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

chefhow said:


> WHOA!!!! I hope everything is ok Glenn.


Me too, thank you for the concern. The pain is controlled with Percocet, so if I can come I may be floating the entire time LOL


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh dang glen. best wishes sir.


i JUST saw this post today, i had no idea that this was going down. unfortunately my mother in law and niece are here and i am playing host. not to mention that im not done with the interface of the steering wheel and the carpc.

not going to be making it to this meet guys. i hope you all have fun, i miss all my east coast SQ friends


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear it Glenn. If I had a spare dsp, I'd bring it out for you but unfortunately I dont have another at the moment.

-Steve


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Sorry to hear it Glenn. If I had a spare dsp, I'd bring it out for you but unfortunately I dont have another at the moment.
> 
> -Steve


I appreciate the sentiment, but I got the DSP covered. I had ordered a PPI DSP.88R for my wife's car and put it in...thing is quiet as a mouse. It may just stay in there!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Is that the mini-dsp based unit? If so, yeah mine was uber quiet as well.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, this sounds like a great event. This aught to be good for you Steve, now you can see how your new setup pairs up to the rest. 

Glenn sorry to hear that your having some medical issues, hope all gets better. 
As for the DSP88R, yes it is the MiniDSP boxed up and its supposed to be ubber quiet. I hear its a pretty decent processor though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Quitcher bitching!I just got tunes in the car an hour ago.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Black Rain said:


> Wow, this sounds like a great event. This aught to be good for you Steve, now you can see how your new setup pairs up to the rest.


Thanks Juan! Yeah, I haven't begun tuning it yet and will be busy all day tomorrow with family commitments/wedding so looks like a Sunday am tune is on order...:laugh: I'm just looking forward to hanging out and having some fun and hearing some other systems.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Meh.




I got this... Just plug those cords into that thingy in the middle. Done-ski.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Get it wired up Mike? 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Half hour out... Anyone else around?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

ended up back in the ER today, sorry, won't make it this year.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Get it wired up Mike?
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


yes.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> ended up back in the ER today, sorry, won't make it this year.


feel better glen.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

On the road soon. See you all there. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Incoming 2 hours


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm real bummed. My dog had another seizure this morning so it looks like I'm missing another one. It's the closest one to top it off. I was excited to finally meet all of you somewhat local guys that were going as well as hear your cars and see all the great work everybody's been doing.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Free cake


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Is there free weed to go with the cake in POTSville?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> feel better glen.


Thank you. I really would like to seem some pics, so someone please take some!! This is one of the best events I have attended and am really bummed. I even stole my wife's processor to make mine playable for this comp.


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone have an actual address. In the area but driving in circles.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

300 south centre st pottsville pa. Sorry about your dog jonaz.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

goodstuff said:


> 300 south centre st pottsville pa. Sorry about your dog jonaz.


Thanks man. She's hooped up on a Valium like med to keep her from having clusters so she's feeling like I want to right now.

Is the meet still going on? Hopefully some one will post some pics so I can be there vicariously through them lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Scores are posted on events.iasca.com. I want to thank everyone for showing. We had 21 SQC cars! Sorry about the delay with the offline scoring system testing... but all things considered we got out earlier than last year! Lol. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

On a related note thanks for Dave Clews for hosting the event and Julian & Howard for stepping up to help judge. Great job all around! 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

dgr932 said:


> Anyone have an actual address. In the area but driving in circles.



Did you find it? I didn't see you out there. I saw a missed call from Juan later today. Bummer !

We had a great turnout over 20 SQ competitors


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great job by the judges and the crew making this event possible including Dave. Its always a good event.

Justin- you're system still works better than MECAs even when it's broken. Job well done, sir.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> ended up back in the ER today, sorry, won't make it this year.


Glean- sorry you couldn't make it- hope everything is going better now.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Joenaz2003 said:


> Thanks man. She's hooped up on a Valium like med to keep her from having clusters so she's feeling like I want to right now.
> 
> Is the meet still going on? Hopefully some one will post some pics so I can be there vicariously through them lol.


Sorry to hear about your dog. 

Next months show in Syracuse shouldn't be too much further- we are working on captain obvious's a/b blind amp test round 2 for the day before... All are welcome to attend.

Justin Julian Dave Dave Howard- Ty it was a great event even though I scored an 18!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

PICTURES:

12V Daves 7-20-2014 Slideshow by soesnake | Photobucket


See the slide show link above. Contains about 80 pics.

Here's just a few samples...


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

cool pics steve. that dually is ridiculous!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Standstill on highway. Not cool.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity... How many of you guys are attending finals this year. MECA or IASCA. 

Just curious. Hope to see you fellas there.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog.
> 
> Next months show in Syracuse shouldn't be too much further- we are working on captain obvious's a/b blind amp test round 2 for the day before... All are welcome to attend.
> 
> Justin Julian Dave Dave Howard- Ty it was a great event even though I scored an 18!


Thanks bro. She's doing OK.

I'd like to try to get to that one and the one in Erie or it looks like I'm waiting another year. Maybe I'll be close to done by then lol.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> PICTURES:
> 
> 12V Daves 7-20-2014 Slideshow by soesnake | Photobucket
> 
> ...


Great slide show. That is a lot of real nice cars. I know mines a work in progress and will eventually be finished but it would stick out like a red headed step child in that mix. We need some more banged up SQ cars lol.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Erin - I'm going to try and attend if its as a spectator. I haven't competed this year at all but want to make out there.

Steve - Thanks for posting all those pics for us that didn't make it.

And Congrats to all those that won and for those that didn't good luck in the future.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Joenaz2003 said:


> Great slide show. That is a lot of real nice cars. I know mines a work in progress and will eventually be finished but it would stick out like a red headed step child in that mix. We need some more banged up SQ cars lol.


Mine must not have made any of the pictures lol.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> Mine must not have made any of the pictures lol.


My first thought was holy crap when I finally make it to a show I hope nobody takes pictures of the actual car. You would think it would be I hope it sounds good lol.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like a great turnout bummer I couldn't make it. Some really top notch looking installs in that gallery too!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ErinH said:


> Out of curiosity... How many of you guys are attending finals this year. MECA or IASCA.
> 
> Just curious. Hope to see you fellas there.


I will absolutely make the trip- assuming I can garner enough points from IASCA/MECA. We don't have nearly as many shows in our area as you guys do down there in Alabama area so it's tough to tally them up. I'm really hoping some more get scheduled within reasonable distance.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Mine must not have made any of the pictures lol.



I was too engrossed by the sound to snap any. 

What were those coax's up front again? Morels? Sounded very nice. I was surprised by how little processing as well. Figured you'd need quite a bit to tame those coax's firing off the glass like that.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Joenaz2003 said:


> My first thought was holy crap when I finally make it to a show I hope nobody takes pictures of the actual car. You would think it would be I hope it sounds good lol.



There were some ugly betty's out there too but I didn't take too many shots out of respect  
I've showed up with some ugly stuff too. Heck, my dash mount for the source stuff was pretty ghetto too, but it got me by for this event.

Noone is judgemental about the looks out there as were all a work in progress anyway


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I will absolutely make the trip- assuming I can garner enough points from IASCA/MECA. We don't have nearly as many shows in our area as you guys do down there in Alabama area so it's tough to tally them up. I'm really hoping some more get scheduled within reasonable distance.


even if you don't compete, it's a great show to attend. it's like a GTG on steroids. my only complaint about Finals is there isn't enough hours in the day to hang out with everyone and demo the cars you want, too.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Just checked...I don't see a single MECA event listed within a 6 hour drive of me thus far this year and we're half way there already. Guess MECA is dead in this region now. There's a good following in the Idiana/Ohio/northwest PA region, but nothing here in the PA/NY/NJ/DE/VA area.

IASCA at least has a few events, but not nearly enough to get the 100 points needed. If I'm going to make the drive out there, I want to compete for the whole experience. Guess I'll have to keep my fingers crossed that more are hosted up here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm the same with IASCA. They have a rule where if you're further than 250 miles (iirc) from a show then you get a pass, so to speak. You just have to show that you made an effort. That's how I was let in last year. Same boat again this year but I don't think I'm going to try to compete in iasca this year due to $$$.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Erin - I know that I'm going to try and see if I can make it finals myself. I know that I haven't been able to make it to any of the shows, but I want to go just to my mind wrapped around how it goes down. 

Captain - I am with you as far as points go. We don't have any shows within less than 7hrs away. And that for both IASCA and MECA. So I'm kind of S.O.L for tons of them.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I was too engrossed by the sound to snap any.
> 
> What were those coax's up front again? Morels? Sounded very nice. I was surprised by how little processing as well. Figured you'd need quite a bit to tame those coax's firing off the glass like that.


As for finals- attend the syr event and maybe another and I think you would be in the honest effort category... Just me thinking out loud.

Morel made them for xtant- just ta on the car- raw other than that. I'm going to add a pg eq222 (I think that's the model)to the coax's only. tidy up the install and tune the crap out of it- then try for 300k miles 

Can't wait to get some seat time in yours!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

casey said:


> cool pics steve. that dually is ridiculous!


Thanks!

Yeah that thing has 6 of the old school Phoenix Gold amps and they look great.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> As for finals- attend the syr event and maybe another and I think you would be in the honest effort category... Just me thinking out loud.
> 
> Morel made them for xtant- just ta on the car- raw other than that. I'm going to add a pg eq222 (I think that's the model)to the coax's only. tidy up the install and tune the crap out of it- then try for 300k miles
> 
> Can't wait to get some seat time in yours!



Thanks, hopefully you're right. I'll be at the Syracuse event for sure. Wonder if Steve will consider another one before the year is out?

I'm chatting with the wife about Saturday for the amp testing. We're supposed to be meeting up with some friends in NY that day so it's sketchy right now. If that falls through we may be good. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Would you guys like me to put another together?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Would you guys like me to put another together?


That'd be great


----------

